# Walt Kowalski (gran torino)



## Ancestor (Sep 19, 2011)

this guy is my hero. 







here's quote of his i like:

"Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have fucked with? That's me."
 
i try to be that guy, but i'll never be as cool as walt. 

anyone else like 'walt'?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 19, 2011)

Walt is the Name of Badass.

Gran Torino

Breaking Bad

Walt Disney


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 19, 2011)

I could do without all the racial slurs and squinting. Otherwise, he's pretty cool.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 19, 2011)

he is in his 80's and its just a movie, lighten up. He is Clint Eastwood, he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 19, 2011)

the man was willing to be gunned down for the sake of the people that he reluctantly began to care for. that more than makes up for his casual racism


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome movie! 








Get of my lawn


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 19, 2011)

he seems to pretty much hate everyone in the movie including his own family. ha! the funny thing is that his two friends get the worst of it and they just give it right back to him. 



haha!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 19, 2011)

Gran Torino was fing awesome! Eastwood has made/been in some really excellent movies and that's one of his best.

The jabs between Kowalski and his friends cracked me up. Growing up in the midwest in the 80s I knew ppl who were friends that talked to one another like that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 19, 2011)

The racism is the whole point of it. He's a racist, horrible, bitter old man who doesn't like spending time with his own family let alone his neighbours. It's a film about a man having his perceptions of other people challenged to the point of risking everything for them. Similar to the idea behind American History X. Had he been a lovely guy before that, the transformation wouldn't have happened and so it would have been more predictable. The fact he was a cunt who redeemed himself and gave others a chance makes it more powerful. It's a lesson many people could learn from nowadays.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The racism is the whole point of it. He's a racist, horrible, bitter old man who doesn't like spending time with his own family let alone his neighbours. It's a film about a man having his perceptions of other people challenged to the point of risking everything for them. Similar to the idea behind American History X. Had he been a lovely guy before that, the transformation wouldn't have happened and so it would have been more predictable. The fact he was a cunt who redeemed himself and gave others a chance makes it more powerful. It's a lesson many people could learn from nowadays.



yes, the theme of the movie is redemption, definitely.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 19, 2011)

*Gran Torino = Being a man 101 crash course. Fuckin love that movie. 

Clint is our Daddy.
*


----------

